# Jersey cows too thin?



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that dairy cows are usually thinner than beef cattle but do these cows seem too thin? We are kind of looking and I saw these 3 but think the two adults look very thin.

jersey milk cows, heifer calf

Ruralnurse


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, I would say they are on the thin side. I'm not a fan of "fat" milkers but if I can see more than 3 ribs it's time to up the grocery intake. With the greenery in the picture all around them I'd suspect the need to worm and vacinate. The heifer doesn't look too bad so it may be that she's just got the cow nursed down too thin. Lots of time without separation weining a jersey cow could be nursing a couple of generations of calves without getting a break and time to put fat back on. Remember it's VERY costly to put this fat back on out of a feedsack. Many a well intended cattle buyer has tried to bring a thin cow back around and could've done it cheaper in the long run by buying a cow in proper condition to start with.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The heifer looks OK but the cows are way too thin even for dairy. Too much rib showing, too much of a "v" between hooks and pins, backbone showing, even the neck looks thin. I hate ads like that, makes me want to buy the critter just to take better care of it!


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

ALL too thin! 
makes me sick that that cow was already "bred back for Feb calf" in that condition


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Yes, I think they're too thin. Look at that spine (3rd photo, I think). Here's an article on body condition scoring for Holsteins, but I think it would readily apply to Jerseys as well.

Body Condition Scoring in Dairy Cattle, UC Davis Veterinary Medicine Extension


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all...
My thoughts was that even though the heifer looked ok, could they all be sick? I don't know much about Johnes disease but that kind of came to mind. In that case even the heifer would be a risky purchase.

Ruralnurse

P.S. G. Seddon, thanks for the link, that is helpful.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Johne's is what I thought too but their back ends don't look real poopy. But that could've been cleaned off for pictures. I'd want a test to even think about buying any of them.

Way too thin, look at the lighter cow you can even see the vertebrae in her neck!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I doubt it's Johnes. Look at the pasture (or lack of same) in the picture. He's got rounds of hay stockpiled, but his cows aren't getting any. 

I love the dark Jerseys. If I was closer, I'd have that cow. Yeah, it cost $$ to get them back in condition, but the satisfaction would be great.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

With all the drought, there is a lot of thin animals out there. By the pictures, I see a lot of weeds, but not much in the way of grass and with nursing a calf, it doesn't take long for them to lose a lot of weight. We went through last years drought and with our cow nursing a calf, she came down really fast. We did not breed her back. Took us a year to get her back to what she should be and a lot of feed. Yes, it is costly to get them back up.


----------



## downsized (Aug 28, 2012)

What sort of feed do you use to get weight back on them? For example, with a horse I can add fat to their diet to help out with dense calories. What would you supplement a cow with?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Beet pulp does a great job. Good pasture is the best, of course. Fodder is good, and less expensive than grain. If you're willing to sprout, that's a great way to go.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

This barn looks very familiar from a post someone else was looking at cows a while back. I think this could be a cow jockey, yes the cows are thin, and seems to be a bunch of hay on hand. The cow with the calf I`m not surprised, calf should be weaned. Think I would pass, if this is a cow jockey (buyer/seller). > JMO > Thanks Marc


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Springvally I thought the same thing about a jockey......the hay from last year is there with weed growing over it this years is stacked 3 high and the barn is full......why does he have skinny cows.....


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Some people don't think a cow with a calf needs more feed than one without. Or a different ratio of feed and or minerals. A calf will deplete cow of minerals. If they are free of disease and could get them for right price flesh them back out they could be productive and profitable again.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

myersfarm said:


> Springvally I thought the same thing about a jockey......the hay from last year is there with weed growing over it this years is stacked 3 high and the barn is full......why does he have skinny cows.....


I wondered the same thing. Also someone used to doing this kind of thing would know to clean them up for pictures if they had the squirts. And if this guy does turn over a lot of cows, even if they tested neg. for Johne's right now they could be exposed to it from the guy's land and it could show up later.


----------

